# Niels Gade – Symphony No.1, in C minor



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

This is work very much related to early Danish romanticism and identity, like Gade's _Ossian Ouverture_ that made him break through to the public. Recordings vary a lot, also timings in them; based on the overall timing, this one seems to be Järvi's (?) that is fast, but fresh; IMO Schønwandt isn't that good in this work, his slow tempi makes the music too robust and repetitive, but maybe that's just me. Other versions include a fine Hogwood, a big-sounding Kitayenko, and an old, good Fona LP with Hye-Knudsen.

_Gade's 5th Symphony_ is interesting for being a piano concertante work, with piano obbligato (1852). It probably inspired _Langgaard_'s ditto, _3rd Symphony_ directly in that respect (1915). Otherwise, Gade's symphonies tend to be rather conservative, but often with some attractive traits. The 8th for example I personally feel has a somewhat autumnal glow and flight.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I voted good, but I need to relisten to this today, it has been a few months since I last listened to this symphony, and a couple of months since I listened to a couple of his later symphonies. A good composer overall but not stellar.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

Gade is a very good composer...maybe not quite one of the greats, but very good.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Gade is a decent composer, but for me, is absolutely eclipsed by his compatriots Nielsen and Langgaard.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am with the others, good prefer the Bis recording 
Stockholm Sinfonietta/ Neeme Järvi


----------

